# Mineralized Topsoil Questions



## RDonald (Apr 25, 2010)

Hi Everyone,

I've been reading up on mineralized topsoil and have decided to try my hand at a batch. I've got a 50g tank that is in desperate need of a makeover and 33g in the garage that I can use as a test tank for my first batch.

Under the cover of darkness my sons and I "borrowed" some soil from a nearby farm....the field was fallow, we didn't disturb any crops!!! I've already done the first wet cycle and spread it out on a tarp to dry out. I have noticed that this soil seems to have a really high clay content and I'm wondering if I should be concerned with this or not? We had to break apart the big half dried cakes...

Most of the sites I've looked at recommend stirring in clay with a store bought topsoil mix so I won't need to do that 

Any thoughts or recommendations?

Ryan in Richmond


----------

